# Verzeichnis als root nicht löschbar



## neurex (24. Okt. 2014)

Hallo, langsam frage ich mich ob Linux überhaupt etwas für mich ist oder das System einfach gerade spinnt...

Ich habe eine ISPC3 Installation, wenn ich dort einen neuen FTP Benutzer anlege und den Pfad dahinter um ein Verzeichnis ergänze legt er mir dieses Verzeichnis direkt im Web-Wurzelverzeichnis an (also nicht im Verzeichnis /web welches unter webXY liegt sondern direkt unter webXY). Nachdem ich diesen FTP Benutzer über ISPC3 lösche bleibt das Verzeichnis aber immernoch bestehen. Dies aber nur als Hintergrund.

So, wenn ich jetzt per Konsole als root versuche das Verzeichnis mit rm -r zu löschen erhalte ich die Meldung ich hätte hierzu keine Berechtigung. Als root... schon klar. Also, Filesystem ist ext4 erstmal mit lsattr die Attribute gecheckt. Die sind aber auch alle in Ordnung. Und Verzeichnisse unter /web z. B. kann ich ohne Probleme löschen, nur dieses nicht. Warum und wie kann ichs doch noch löschen?

Schönen Abend und vielen Dank


----------



## nowayback (27. Okt. 2014)

sicher das nicht +i gesetzt ist?


----------



## neurex (28. Okt. 2014)

Also ein lsattr gibt für den Ordner folgendes aus:

-------------e-- ./secure

Daher gehe ich davon aus das dies nicht der Fall ist. Das ist echt das erste mal das ich mit rm -r solche Probleme habe...


----------



## Till (29. Okt. 2014)

Der Schutz ist nicht im Ordner den Du löschen möchtest sodern im Ordner darüber. Einfach:

chattr -i /var/www/clients/clientX/webX

und dann kannst Du die Ordner löschen. Danach wieder ein:

chattr +i /var/www/clients/clientX/webX

um den Schutz wieder herzustellen.


----------



## neurex (31. Okt. 2014)

Oh Gott ist das peinlich 
Danke Till, das war die Lösung. Klar... man...


----------



## Pixelpirat (13. Jan. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, da ich das gleiche Problem habe und die vorgestellte Lösung bei mir nicht greift. Der Ordner web23 läßt sich nicht löschen, weil von ./log eine Resource belegt ist.


```
serv04 clients # chattr  -R -V -i client0/web23
chattr 1.43.4 (31-Jan-2017)
Flags von client0/web23 wie folgt gesetzt: --------------e----
Flags von client0/web23/log wie folgt gesetzt: --------------e----
serv04 clients # rm -r client0/web23
rm: das Entfernen von 'client0/web23/log' ist nicht möglich: Das Gerät oder die Ressource ist belegt
serv04 clients # chattr  -R -V -i client0
chattr 1.43.4 (31-Jan-2017)
Flags von client0 wie folgt gesetzt: --------------e----
Flags von client0/web23 wie folgt gesetzt: --------------e----
Flags von client0/web23/log wie folgt gesetzt: --------------e----
serv04 clients # rm -r client0/web23
rm: das Entfernen von 'client0/web23/log' ist nicht möglich: Das Gerät oder die Ressource ist belegt
serv04 clients # lsattr  -R client0
--------------e---- client0/web23

client0/web23:
--------------e---- client0/web23/log

client0/web23/log:


serv04 clients # lsof client0/web23/log/
serv04 clients # lsof client0/web23/log
serv04 clients # lsof client0/web23
serv04 clients # lsof client0/web23/*
serv04 clients #
```
Das habe ich alles ausprobiert. Der Fehler ist wahrscheinlich wieder zwischen Stuhllehne und Tastatur, nur weiß ich hier nicht mehr weiter.

Ich bin über ssh als root eingeloggt.

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

Pixelpirat


----------



## Till (13. Jan. 2018)

Versuch mal

umount /var/www/clients/client0/web23/log
chattr -i /var/www/clients/client0/web23
rm -rf /var/www/clients/client0/web23


----------



## Pixelpirat (16. Jan. 2018)

Danke Till, das hat funktioniert.


----------

